# Anyone have a Stoeger shotgun?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been looking for a little 410 shotgun to have around for small varmints and see the Stoeger coach guns. The double barrell is about $325.00 and they look pretty nice. Just wondered if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

You would be better served with a mossberg pump and have over a hunnerd dollars left to buy shells...but if your heart's set on a dbl let us know how it turns out, please..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Considering the price of shells for a .410, you'd come out cheaper in the long run to get a 20 GA.

Stoegers are OK guns though


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Ever since I was a kid I had the image in my mind that a side by side was a gentleman's gun. Well, I can't claim to be a gentleman, but at least I can pretend to look like one! I got a side by side Stoeger in 20 gauge. I like it. It is not a "Coach Gun", but has 26" hunting barrels. It's ulititarian in appearence, but feels solid. It's a great little upland game gun for quail and doves. If you're a really great shot with a shotgun you might do well with a .410. I'm not, so I make up for it with a bigger 20 gauge.

I'm a big guy though and the Stoeger has a somewhat short length of pull; and I wanted to increase the length of pull by adding a recoil pad. I did, but while grinding down the pad I gouged the stock a bit and cut through the stain to the cheap hardwood underneath. It looks tacky now, with a white spot near the pad, but points well and gets quail. I'll eventially get around to restaining the wood and will then forget about it. Can't say anything else bad about it.
Michael


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i know people with stogers they say they are a good gun although niether of them have the coach gun one has a condor over under the other has the automatic both in 12 ga for ducks 

if your looking for a utility gun you couls go a lot cheaper than 325.00
with a mosburg pump , winchester pump , NEF break singel , a NEF pump, a used ithica 
and old stevens 

there are plenty of used guns to be had for around a hundred the work just fine 
even new pump guns and single breaks 

heck last time i was at walmart they had NEF shotguns for 93 bucks


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a Stoeger 20 ga. dbl, and really like it. I still use my Moss. 835 for turkey and deer with the slug barrel. If I had to give up one it would be the Moss. With a dbl.you have almost instant selection of choke and diff.shot size and easy and safe loading and unloading. My pardner has dropped a buck the last 2 seasons with her 20ga. single so they capable of killing a deer with a good placed shot.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I like my 12 ga coach gun... not as nice as my Ruger red label but then again its not priced as such either


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Poppy you plan on riden "Shotgun"? 

The coach gun was designed to be a intimidator. Not an actual hunting gun. However they work great for inclose rabbit hunting. I don't have a coach gun but I do have an over&under savage that the barrel is just 20 inches. Great for jumping up quail and rabbits but lousy for duck and squirrel hunting. 

Or are you planning on using this for home protection? It would be great for that. However I would go with the 20 or 12 guage for that purpose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Thought it would be good for close varmint shooting and small enough my wife could handle it when she is here alone. I was never too interested in pistols and always favored the break down guns and lever action rifles. I had a marlin lever break down goose gun with a 36 inch barrell once. Wished a hundred times I had kept it.


----------



## bentbldr (Apr 25, 2007)

I would have to agree with some of the earlier posters. For just a utility shotgun, you can't beat a NEF 20ga break open single shot. Less than $100. I have one and put a wrap around cartridge holder on the butt. This works well for any critters that I have to deal with. Plus in a pinch, a 20ga can make a formadable deer gun.

But, to your question, Stoeger's are good shotguns. Made in Turkey. Now owned by Berretta.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I agree with the 20ga over the .410. The cost of .410 ammo is out of sight. I have a NEF single shot and a Baikal sxs in .410. Love the sxs for squirrel hunting. Have a couple of 12ga sxs and am now looking at a Savage/fox model B in 20 ga. The sxs is a real classic, once you get into them it's almost all you'll shoot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I would love to have a 26" double barrel shotgun in 410 guage. I think these are excellent guns to use for squirrel and rabbit hunting. One of these days I will own one regardless of the price of ammo. 

I think one reason why 410 shells are so high is cause there is not a big enough demand for them anymore. When I was growing up most all the kids had a 410 shotgun and done a lot of squirrel, rabbit, and quail hunting. Now days, kids don't hunt. They got to many electronic games to play and there's no place to hunt anymore unless your daddy owns a lot of acreage. 

When I was growing up I use to hunt with a lot of classmates and most of them had a 410 shotgun while I used a 20 guage. I think they killed just as many squirrels and rabbits as I did. It was just a matter of who shot first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

r.h. in okla. said:


> I would love to have a 26" double barrel shotgun in 410 guage. I think these are excellent guns to use for squirrel and rabbit hunting. One of these days I will own one regardless of the price of ammo.
> 
> I think one reason why 410 shells are so high is cause there is not a big enough demand for them anymore. When I was growing up most all the kids had a 410 shotgun and done a lot of squirrel, rabbit, and quail hunting. Now days, kids don't hunt. They got to many electronic games to play and there's no place to hunt anymore unless your daddy owns a lot of acreage.
> 
> When I was growing up I use to hunt with a lot of classmates and most of them had a 410 shotgun while I used a 20 guage. I think they killed just as many squirrels and rabbits as I did. It was just a matter of who shot first.


You sound like me growing up. Got my 410 for my 10th birthday. Fond memories and maybe the reason I have always wanted another one.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't really think it is the popularity that effects the price. If you look at a quality .410 you'll find the gun itself costs more than other gauges. I would shoot my .410 a lot more for trap if not for the ammo cost. Several people in my club also have .410 that don't get as much use as they like for the same reason. In one area I hunt you have to use non-lead shot. The place is loaded with rabbits, but a box of .410 bismuth costs $20 for a box of ten. That hurts.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

economy of scale is a real thing whether or not you believe it... it does not matter if its guns ammo or anything else. Small markets do cost more to service and make... ya can believe it or not. Its simple business math.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

If I can swing it this year I want to start reloading .410. Should make a difference.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

My issue with reloading .410 is most progressive reloaders used to be for 2.5 inch only (For Skeet) & I use 3". May no longer be an issue, but something to be aware of.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I'll definately have to check it out. Been saving hulls for awhile. hope it wasn't a waste of time.


----------



## Bogie (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a few actually there well made & the price is fair. I bought one on a fluke but then ended up with a set of .410,16 Ga,20 Ga, & 12 Ga in both stainless & blued. I think for your needs & most the .410 is not the choice load the 20 Ga will be a much better user.


----------

